# Sticky  Official Revolver Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck

Post your pics of your favorite revolvers (you own) here!


----------



## MP Gunther




----------



## Arizona Desertman

Mixed makes. Cimmaron/Uberti Model 1873 SAA replica's. NAA mimi revolvers, Kimber K6s.


----------



## Arizona Desertman

S&W's


----------



## Arizona Desertman

Ruger's


----------



## FMHD

I like lots revolvers but my favorite is a 629 performance center gun


----------



## Mercysdad




----------



## Javbike

Smiths


----------



## bigtex10mm

My 3 Ruger Redhawks in .41magnum


----------



## Wessex




----------



## Cheechako49

Shipwreck said:


> Post your pics of your favorite revolvers (you own) here!


Rossi 720 .44 Special


----------



## SSGN_Doc

S&W 638 got a little attention today. Stoned/polished the internals, added a Wilson combat trigger slide/return spring and Pachmayr compact grips. Painted the front sight as well. DA trigger is down to 10.7 lbs average from 14.5 lbs.


----------



## SSGN_Doc




----------



## drycreek

I have a few


----------

